# The Green River



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Today was an absolutely stunning day to be out on the river - we live in a pretty incredible world!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Whoo-hoo! Did he have one on in the picture? 

And, yes, we do!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder said:


> Whoo-hoo! Did he have one on in the picture?
> 
> And, yes, we do!


Yes, he did have one on in the picture! The slot requirement kept us from bringing some home for the smoker!


----------



## Ecpk91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice CPA I love the Green and will be visiting those same locations a few times in the next few weeks. That is so awesome you took your boy and he landed some!! Love It!


----------

